# [System] Aïe, tout cassée la gentoo [Résolu]

## jerep6

Salut, j'ai un gros soucis.

Je me suis foiré dans ma commande de suppression et du coup, ça revient à ça : rm -r /*

Dès que je m'en suis apercu j'ai fais ctrl+c. Je crois avoir limité les dégâts, à suppression de /bin, /boot/, /dev.

Quelles solutions s'offrent à moi ?

J'ai pensé à dezippé le /bin, /boot/, /dev d'un stage3 puis après de refaire grub pour booter. 

Voilà, j'attends vos réponses avec impatience car c'est pas trop la joie.

Merci.Last edited by jerep6 on Mon Dec 08, 2008 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Salut,

Pour /dev c'est pas bien grave : udev s'en occupera au prochain boot. Pour le reste c'est plus ennuyeux.

Première chose à tenter : emerge world -e

Si cela ne marche pas, alors fais ce que tu propose : restaurer un stage3 sauf /var (pour ne pas perdre la liste de tes paquets installés), puis emerge world -e, qui te remettra tno système à neuf.

En tous cas surtout : ne reboot pas avant d'avoir fini !

----------

## jerep6

Je ne peux pas me loguer en root car /bin/su est introuvable. Oui, je me suis délogué après avoir fait la connerie.

Je tente avec le stage3. POur cela, il faut que je reboot sur un livecd....

----------

## jerep6

En fait, j'ai également supprimé /etc.

Je suis dépité.

----------

## Tom_

Depuis un LiveCD ou une autre distrib, extrais un stage3  :Wink: 

Comme ca tu récupéreras le minimum pour booter, et après tu reconfigure tout.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gaby

Je vais peut être dire une bétise mais ca vaudrait pas le coup de tenter de retrouver /etc avec un soft de récupération de donnée ?

Il y a peut être moyen de récupérer les principaux fichiers de conf pour ne pas tout se refaire.

Gaby

----------

## YetiBarBar

[Joke]Au point où tu en es, 

```
format C:\
```

 et réinstalle[/joke]

Plus sérieusement, la perte de /etc/ me semble une raison suffisante pour justifier une réinstall complète de ta gentoo... C'est assez pessimistes comme verdict mais quitte à devoir te retaper toute ta conf système puis une réinstall complète (vu que tu as effacé /bin, tu es bon pour emerge -e world quoi qu'il arrive...) autant repartir sur une base saine... Néanmoins tu peux conserver ta /home/

----------

## geekounet

Et quand t'auras réinstallé, tu penseras ensuite à toujours faire des backups réguliers  :Wink: 

----------

## jerep6

Non mais le pire c'est que j'étais en train de faire un back up. Je me disais, "tiens, il serait temps d'en faire un ..."

J'étais en train de supprimer les compils dans /var/tmp/portage sauf que je me suis foiré ma commande de suppression.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et tant que tu y es, tu peux te faire une roulette tux 

```
[ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"

```

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

29 tentatives a la roulette russe pour mourir  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

je vais encore passer pour un vieux c** mais la fonction de recherche donne encore de bons résultats  :Wink: 

Ces manies de toujours vouloir réinstaller... en bon gentooiste : faut être joueur que Diable !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gregool

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et tant que tu y es, tu peux te faire une roulette tux 
> 
> ```
> [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"
> 
> ...

 

lol   :Very Happy:  c'est bon ça !

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Pour /dev c'est pas bien grave : udev s'en occupera au prochain boot. Pour le reste c'est plus ennuyeux.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Oui et non, si c'est vrai pour la plupart des devices, /dev/{zero,null,console} risquent de poser problème au reboot.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et tant que tu y es, tu peux te faire une roulette tux Code: 
> 
> [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live" 

 

Si tu aimes vraiment le risque tu mets un cd de vista dans le lecteur et t'ajoutes un /sbin/reboot   :Razz: 

----------

## jerep6

Bon voilà, j'ai récupéré ma gentoo.

1 : Extraire partiellement un stage3 (juste les dossiers que j'avais supprimé)

2 : emerge -ave world

3 : Reprendre la doc d'installation de gentoo car /etc de perdu

4 : Tout reconfigurer

Voilà, merci à tous de votre aide.

----------

## boozo

dommage pour 3,4... je suppose que c'est arrivé trop tard.

dsl raoulchatigre   :Sad: 

----------

